# Let's see those bareback pics



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

Let's see those bareback pics...I'll start:
Me going up a hill on Gerrie








Me going down hill on Gerrie








And a standing on back pic


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Yay bareback!























































ROFL, and doing bareback WRONG! (amazingly, I actually didn't fall off!!)


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Its a little dark, but me on my friends QH Teddy


----------



## stace1319 (May 20, 2009)

i couldn't find any of me... it's amazing 'cause I'm always riding bareback, but I did find one of my daughter, Brooke on Riley last year. My mom was hinding behind him to make sure she didn't fall. :wink:


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

stace1319 said:


> i couldn't find any of me... it's amazing 'cause I'm always riding bareback, but I did find one of my daughter, Brooke on Riley last year. My mom was hinding behind him to make sure she didn't fall. :wink:


Oh my goodness, I hope you have this framed, this is absolutely precious.


----------



## stace1319 (May 20, 2009)

i do, lol. she has been on horses since she was 4 months old. I rode untill I was 8 months pregnant with her, so she is pritty happy on the horses. She is the only 2 year old I know that will ride a horse for 5 hours and never even whine. She's amazing. A true little cowgirl!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ I agree, wonderful pic.

Here are some of mine.
Buck (I'm the one in front)









Olen









Storm (a 4 year old QH mare that I finished for a customer)









Denny (3 months into training)









Denny later in life



























Dobe









Hard to see but I actually was bareback in this pic


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Well Im not completely bareback.. I have a bareback pad on him. Sorry my only pic is me standing on him.(just to let you know the only time I will stand on him is with a bareback pad on. No saddle and not completely bareback. well not yet.) Oh and I just want to say, Im not short, he is just VERY tall(18hh)


----------



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

great pics


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

These were taken a few days before I moved to the USA in July...

Cantering Kai about








Posing like a goofball









And on Comanche 









Spazzy Angel









And my little old man Spider

















Does this count? :lol::lol::lol:
Bentley


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Haha Jaimie I love the dog! So pretty.


I will go find some bb pics of me and Romeo.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is me and Romeo on Christmas


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Me on my old horse Vodka... A few years ago. Boy could he PULL!!


----------



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice everyone, love that dog one


----------



## barebackcowgirl99 (May 27, 2009)

hey willow, gerrie looks soooooooooo cute
lol


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

stace1319 said:


> i do, lol. she has been on horses since she was 4 months old. I rode untill I was 8 months pregnant with her, so she is pritty happy on the horses. She is the only 2 year old I know that will ride a horse for 5 hours and never even whine. She's amazing. A true little cowgirl!


How wonderful!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

We go bareback for the winter most years, too cold here not to! LOL but, in that kind of cold, the camera freezes! SO, all bareback pics are from summer! 

First Eve, she's only 2 and this is about as far as we got...but she's good for mounting!









Stands like a doll...ignore the first jumpy thing though, that's the first time I just swung up instead of hopping on and then swinging my leg over!


Jumping Dove last summer









Poking around on Flika









That's all I can find right now!


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

I <3 BAREBACK!!! <3 <3 <3
















































Excuse my crappy position, she had just bucked me off and was just about to do it again  Mares . . . *sighs*


----------



## iluvshadow (Aug 1, 2009)

every1 looks great!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I LOVE riding bareback<3 Unfortunately I don't get to do it much since I don't have a horse and we barely ever do it in my lessons. I haven't rode bareback for a whole year now 

Me riding Belinda bareback a year ago at my old riding school.Excuse my disgusting position! I don't know what I was doing xD :








extreme piano hands:








Gross eq!:


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I looked at the pictures last night, and it made me decide to ride my mare bareback this morning. However, I never get pictures of me riding. 'Tis a shame.

I only have these ones of my friend's stud Moe. RIP old man. =[

His handsome face.










My friend on her boy.










I wish I caught this one better, my camera didn't have a screen, you had to guess, haha.










And me on him.










Sorry it's so big, photobucket won't let me make it smaller. =[


----------



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

stace1319 said:


> i couldn't find any of me... it's amazing 'cause I'm always riding bareback, but I did find one of my daughter, Brooke on Riley last year. My mom was hinding behind him to make sure she didn't fall. :wink:


Awww that's so cute


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Chinga and I:







((He was alot skinner when these were taken, so we couldn't do much but now he is alot FATTER and we can do walk,trot and jumping. We are starting to canter))


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I found one more, its our first bareback ride with a halter. I was sooo proud.


----------



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

awwe cute pics Maddie


----------



## pony555 (Sep 19, 2009)

hi nice picturs, i am from china.


----------



## pony555 (Sep 19, 2009)

chinese cowboy,


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Okay  
Get ready for a bit of an overload... kind of .(im the one with the brown hair and yellow shirt)
























































*My hair, has amind of its own... just ignore it  *


----------



## GoingNowhere (Jul 14, 2009)

Billie and I



















and our video, bareback and bridleless:


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

My daughter and I with my Bella ♥








Excuse my face, this was the first time I had EVER ridden a Peruvian Paso! He was so senstive to leg cues too, so I had tons of fun lol








My daughter riding her pony for the first time. She was 21 months.








MacKenzie up on Bella a couple months ago








Me on My Bella she was being comical


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

hahah excuse my face in some of them...haha

me and luna<3


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Awesome pictures, everyone : ]

Here is an album of mine:
Bareback - a set on Flickr


----------



## briget83 (Sep 16, 2009)

I lovew all the pictures I will try to post some soon!


----------

